# Rapp's Butler Pa ??



## dogdart (Dec 3, 2016)

getting close to thattime,  anyone have  any information? ?


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2016)

I thought it was at the end of January.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes!  I would like to know!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 4, 2016)

I will post a flyer soon


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Howard!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> I will post a flyer soon



Can you tell us the date/s?


----------



## monark-man (Dec 4, 2016)

January 22   2017    be there.  Days Inn  butler pa. great  show.       monark-man


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Monark-Man!  I am in Arizona for work that weekend otherwise I would be there .


----------

